# Good Chinese in Birmingham



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)

Where are the best chinese places in Brumigham that do good dim sum (preferably all day dim sum) and don't cost a small fortune?

I've been mightily disappointed by most of the Chinese places I've tried here. I've had one meal In Henry Wong's which was pretty good but cheap it ain't.  And I don't think they do a dim sum menu, can't remember though.  Either way, it's expensive.

I am missing China Town back in London dreadfully. I am especially missing the Royal China chain of places, that do the yummiest dim sum.

Help me fellow Urbans in my quest for some nice prawn and scallop dumplings and some roast pork buns!


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 5, 2012)

Chung Ying Garden but I haven't been for ages.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a look at them online, annoyingly they only seem to have their set menus up, so I couldn't tell if they do dim sum. But maybe I'll take a wander down there one lunch time and see what the place offers.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2012)

Not a clue I'm afraid, sorry  Though when you find out count me in for coming along


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2012)

I wanna go to one too. Maybe not this month but some time. Have heard that Chung Ying is v good. Isn't that the venue for the crispy noodle incident?


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd forgotten about crispy noodles


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 5, 2012)

K2 in rubery is a good one, but damn near impossible to get to - it's about 20 feet from the M5 in frankley. And frankly, Mr. Shankly, if it doesn't do Lemon Chicken, I'm not going!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sensing an Urban Chinese outing sometime.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes please, but during the day please


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2012)

Well of course during the day so I have enough time to digest all that Chinese to get on the bus without having to breathe in


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2012)

I think pickle needs an intro to chinese food too


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2012)

Of course! She can progress from clementines to mandarins


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2012)

LOL  that was terrible


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaysus! I'm exiling Mogden to teh norty step for the bad jokes!


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had good take away from the place on Sand Pits in town.


----------



## Fizz_gig (Jan 5, 2012)

We ate at Ming moon on Hurst Street after work once and I was very impressed. It was very good value, the food was really good and it was a buffet. Not quite dim sum, but good none the less 

Posted with Tapatalk, sorry for any random words.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2012)

Fizz_gig said:


> We ate at Ming moon on Hurst Street after work once and I was very impressed. It was very good value, the food was really good and it was a buffet. Not quite dim sum, but good none the less
> 
> Posted with Tapatalk, sorry for any random words.



That's another recommendation I've had for there, think I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like a middle of the day urbz chinese is in the offing!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2012)

moomoo said:


> Count me in!


Do you eat Dim Sum?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 6, 2012)

aqua said:


> Do you eat Dim Sum?



Erm... I don't know. What is Dim Sum?


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## moomoo (Jan 6, 2012)

I've just googled it. It looks revolting. No, I don't think I do eat Dim Sum.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2012)

It's not snot, I bet you'd like it


----------



## moomoo (Jan 6, 2012)

No, I don't think I would.


----------



## Lea (Jan 6, 2012)

Depends on what you order. Dim sum includes anything from steamed prawn dumplings to chicken feet in black bean sauce to mini spring rolls to char siu (roast pork) buns. Dim sum are just miniature portions of Chinese food. Dim sum literally meaning a little piece of heart.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2012)

moomoo you would, as lea says you just have to be careful about what you order  an ex of mine used to love chicken feet  I should have known he was a wrong un there and then :vomits:


----------



## tarannau (Jan 6, 2012)

Chicken feet are great you big shandies. Amazing for adding flavour and thickness to soups for example, but even I'm not keen on a big pile of them

I'd still take them over turnip dim sum every time though. Or anything involving lotus paste.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2012)

you see he was keen on a massive pile of them :vomits again: god the thought/memory is making me heave 

I'm not massively sold on a lot of dim sum moomoo, come and sit with me and we'll stay in the safe part of the menu


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2012)

Dim sum covers so many things I don't know how it could look like snot.  Pork buns look nothing like snot:







*drools profusely*

How about we do Ming Moon's for the outing?  The buffet is 9.99 all you can eat if I remember right which doesn't break the bank too much.

When abouts would we all be free?  How is February for people?  Or March?


----------



## oryx (Jan 7, 2012)

I went to a very, very good Chinese restaurant in Birmingham Chinatown a couple of years ago. It was so authentic it had things like pig intestine and ducks' feet on the menu, and lots of Chinese people eating there.

If I rediscover their card I'll post the name up. It's opposite the Ibis Hotel, next to the multistory car park IIRC.


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds grand purenarcotic  I find it easier to pick a date though with this lot  too much choice and they go a bit mental


----------



## Mogden (Jan 7, 2012)

oryx said:


> I went to a very, very good Chinese restaurant in Birmingham Chinatown a couple of years ago. It was so authentic it had things like pig intestine and ducks' feet on the menu, and lots of Chinese people eating there.
> 
> If I rediscover their card I'll post the name up. It's opposite the Ibis Hotel, next to the multistory car park IIRC.


That'll be Chung Ying. It's next to Legs 11 

Damn you all. I am in Brum and now I want Chinese!!


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2012)

Mogden said:


> Damn you all. I am in Brum and now I want Chinese!!


Not till you have acquired my stuff


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm up for this too


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

Right we're free (atm anyway) 11th, 18th & 2th Feb for food  - purenarcotic, when are you free?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

Kidda would like to know if you'd be free the first week of March cos it's payday that week so money wise would be better for her.

That would be the 3rd March.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 8, 2012)

oryx said:


> I went to a very, very good Chinese restaurant in Birmingham Chinatown a couple of years ago. It was so authentic it had things like pig intestine and ducks' feet on the menu, and lots of Chinese people eating there.
> 
> If I rediscover their card I'll post the name up. It's opposite the Ibis Hotel, next to the multistory car park IIRC.



Please don't.


----------



## oryx (Jan 8, 2012)

moomoo said:


> Please don't.


I'm sure it was Chung Ying as Mogden has said.

If you avoid the offal-type stuff the food is great.


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Kidda would like to know if you'd be free the first week of March cos it's payday that week so money wise would be better for her.
> 
> That would be the 3rd March.


Yep, 3rd is good 

Though I'm not sure I can wait as long as that  there might have to be an advanced party to you know, check the place out


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorted, 3rd it is.  Cara is coming, so no doubt Epico will be joining us too. 

I approve of this advanced party plan.


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2012)

Sort an event out in this forum and let the others know too


----------

